# Advice on how to Brand and Market Own Honey



## anacarini (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi there, I am a Marin County based visual designer (carinisf.com) with over 7 years experience helping clients and organizations with branding and creative materials for both print and web design – clients include Oracle, AT&T, and Old Navy, to name a few. Below I would like to explain the reason for this letter.

To make a long story short, for the past few months, my personal and professional interests have been gradually shifting to a new, and exciting, direction. 

Living a healthy lifestyle that includes exercises, organics and raw foods has always been paramount to me (mind + body + soul). Most importantly, supporting local businesses that produce fresh goods has a great significance in my life.

Based on that, I have decided it was time to pursue my passion, and launch an all organic, raw honey business. While intensely working on my business plan for these past few months, I've realized that the best way to achieve my goal, and complete my objectives, would be by partnering and/or collaborating with a local beekeeper that would provide me with the honey production. On the other hand, since I am an experienced visual designer, I can foresee that I would be responsible for all aspects of branding, packaging, marketing, as well as to make any future connections with local retailers for distribution.

The reason I am reaching out to this forum its because I would like to kindly ask your help, and/or advice, on how to connect with beekeepers who would be possibly interested, and serious, about building up a possible partnership. I would be thrilled to hear from you and discuss further!

Sincerely,


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I would say that since you are in the bay area and in the proximity of several beekeeping associations that I would likely start there. Join San Francisco Beekeepers Association, Sonoma County Beekeepers Association, and Mount Diablo Beekeeper Assoc and start networking with members on your concept. You will likely find a partner or two for your venture in that mix.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Organic honey is about impossible. The bee's can and do fly up to 5 miles in any direction This would mean a area of 10 miles X 10 miles or 100 square miles of pesticide free fields. Raw honey is easy. Just lightly screen it to get out the bug parts and wax and never heat it above hive temps


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Best wishes on finding someone w/ your ideals and someone you can work with. Kinda like finding your soul mate. Or is that "sole" mate? Life is an adventure.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck but there no such thing as pure or all organic honey


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"Good luck but there no such thing as pure or all organic honey".

Well actually there is but it is created in vast remote isolated and non-inhabited locations. Some areas of Canada come to mind. Mexico also has vast uninhabited areas where they produce and market certified "organic" honey. I believe that the testing and labeling requirements there are stringent. And of course besides man made chemicals and possible pollutants there are also nature's own to contend with. I have been contacted several times and have allowed my bees, pollen and honey to be sampled for testing by the feds, as I have a few bee yards 10 miles away from Los Alamos National Labs. They always say they will make the test results available to me but I have never yet received one report. As long as my bees don't light up in the dark I suppose everything is cool.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

If someone wants to claim organic based on government testing that's their business. They also say it is ok to injest antifreeze for food preservative. It only take one flower that is not organic within a 44,000 sq mile area to make the honey not organic unless you want to play percentages.


----------

